# Registry RMI starten ?



## Rmi (16. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zur Zeit etwas ratlos wo genau ich die RMIregistry starte, bzw wie ich sie starte (?)

ich habe meine Klassen alle dem Vorgehen von java.sun angeordnet und auch immer die richtigen klassen erweitert bzw eingebunden.

*kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die registry starte,* damit dort überhaupt objekte "angebunden" werden können?



danke  :wink:


----------



## HoaX (16. Sep 2007)

wie wäre es mit http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=rmi+registry+starten&btnG=Suche&meta=

erster treffer ...


----------



## rmi (16. Sep 2007)

ja, ich hab solche tutorials auch schon gelesen. :### 

nur wenn ich folgendes im command-fenster mache:


_The rmiregistry command creates and starts a remote object registry on the specified port on the current host. If port is omitted, the registry is started on port 1099. The rmiregistry command produces no output and is typically run in the background. For example:

start rmiregistry _


passiert leider nichts.

darum auch meine frage, wie und wo  :wink:


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2007)

> ja, ich hab solche tutorials auch schon gelesen.


Dann lies doch mal aufmerksamer 



> For example, on Microsoft Windows 95 systems:
> 
> start rmiregistry
> 
> *(Use javaw if start is not available.)*


----------



## rmi (16. Sep 2007)

geht leider au nich. auch schon probiert. "can´t find class"


kennst du dich mit rmi aus oder liest du auch nur das tutorial?

vllt muss man den befehl in einem bestimmten ordner aufrufen. ich weiß es ja eben nicht.


----------



## maki (16. Sep 2007)

Es würde helfen, wenn du die Fehlermeldung hier reinstellst.

Ich lese nur das Tutorial, allerdings scheint es so, dass du im Moment kein RMI problem, sondern eher ein allgemeines Java Problem (Classpath?) hast.


----------



## sparrow (16. Sep 2007)

rmi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _start rmiregistry _
> 
> 
> passiert leider nichts.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn genau _nichts_ passiert läuft die Registry.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2007)

Guck doch einfach mal in den Taskmanager. Da sollte entweder ein Java-Prozess laufen oder gleich direkt die RMIRegistry drin stehen.


----------

